# L1 p



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hs anyone moved from anL1 to the P? I want to know what it offers over and above the L1 that I am familiar with. How it manifests itself and what actual differences you may expect.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Can't help you with the P question, I'm sorry - but at what point are you going to reveal the answer to

 How far can a camel run into a desert? ?


​
*
*


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Phil104 said:


> Can't help you with the P question, I'm sorry - but at what point are you going to reveal the answer to
> 
>  How far can a camel run into a desert? ?
> 
> ...


Easy, halfway, then it starts to run out......


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Ah... I should have seen that coming. It's like the question that was once part of an intelligence test - it asks something like: what do you make of this statement: a child walks half way round the park but is too tired to walk all the way round so walks back.

I do hope someone answers your P question.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Needing to scratch that lever itch again David ?

Dont be teasing me when you come to sell it on - I have used up all of the excuses in the book for upgrading.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> Easy, halfway, then it starts to run out......


But if it is a big dessert first you have to "brick" your camel


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

working dog said:


> Needing to scratch that lever itch again David ?
> 
> Dont be teasing me when you come to sell it on - I have used up all of the excuses in the book for upgrading.


Don't come to the lever day then!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Don't come to the lever day then!


I can resist anything but temptation

Dont think the L1P would fit in the kitchen .... thats my excuse anyway


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

working dog said:


> I can resist anything but temptation
> 
> Dont think the L1P would fit in the kitchen .... thats my excuse anyway


Since when would that have stopped you! I do not have an itch, but I am just starting to think about levers again. It will be a long slow process I guess. I really enjoy my Nota and will be sad to see it go, if indeed thats what happens


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

when you have no PF loaded and in the group and you cock the lever and forget its spring assisted and let go ...... the Microcasa really thumps you in the chin and it hurts ....... The Microcimbali, hurts even more when you do this.

how does the L1 compare the L1p and the other levers


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

h1udd said:


> when you have no PF loaded and in the group and you cock the lever and forget its spring assisted and let go ...... the Microcasa really thumps you in the chin and it hurts ....... The Microcimbali, hurts even more when you do this.
> 
> how does the L1 compare the L1p and the other levers


You mean in terms of how much does it hurt if the lever whacks you?


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Yes .... Being thumped in the eye socket or the jaw from the lever .... I find wooden handles softer than the plastic/bakerlite


----------

